# The Brett Favre Experience



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

http://www.extremeskins.com/modules.php ... file=index


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Thats cooler than hell man... :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

That is funny. I often wonder who is in the wrong but the QB's always are pointing the other way as if to let everyone know that the reciever screwed up.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Now that is a GEM! :laugh: :bowdown:


----------



## tang (Sep 11, 2004)

Pretty funny, unfortunately there is truth among the humor.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm not going to waste my finger strength with a comment. :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I thought you cheeseheads might like that one. :jammin:


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Faav Ray sucks


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I think Nodak should take $19.95 out of the petty cash drawer and send R/I one of those hats.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Not funny goldy! :wink:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

He probably already has the bottom half. 

R&I I do like your slogan at the bottom....beer and brats,better known as hunting food, are about the only good things to come out of Wisc aren't they??? :beer:


----------

